# -

## Yartemka

.        .  .  :

 - ( 8  8),  .     ,              ? 
.

----------

2

----------


## Yartemka

,   ? 
  ,         ?    . - ,        , -,    ""  8  0,   0  8.
 -  ,   ?        ""    . .

----------

...   ...

**      /    ,    -           .186

**   ...  ,      24 ,  -    8 ...

----------


## Yartemka

.    .       ?    -        -       ?
        ?

----------

_922

----------


## Yartemka

,        ?   ,     ?

  ,           (       ),  ,    - ,       (   8 (    8),  24). ?
.

----------


## mln

> 


 =   12  (   ),      ( 12 )

    24. ( !!! )      .

----------


## Yartemka

,       12   6?

   "( !!! )"?   .     ?

.

----------


## Yartemka

,       12   6?  ,    30  .,  -.     ?  4?     ?   1?   ?

   "( !!! )"?   .     ?

 -    ?    ?       . 4    ?    7,5  .     -  3,5    4 .   ?
 .

----------


## mln

> ,       12   6?


 6 
--------

15.09.2009 |     



> 5  .     ,  ,   .   ,       ?
>   :
>              . 186         09.06.93  5142-1      .
>  . 1 . 186         ,             .
>  . 5 . 186                   .    (  )               (  402/),      07.08.85  1055           ( .  08.10.2002).
> ,                .      ,  . 139           ,      24.12.2007  922.
>  ,             ,    ,    .
>  ,         ,       .                            .              ,        402/.
>           .       ,    ,         .
> ...


*Yartemka*,   ......               ,   ...   ""      ( . - .....)

----------


## Yartemka

,  -     . 
         ,   ?

,        , ,   ,   . 3 . 186          .        ** .
 ,   ,            5 ,        . ** .

     ?     ,     ,    ,  ?  .
.

PS.  -  .        .     .

----------


## GSokolov

> ,   ?


 :yes: 


> ...     ?     ,     ,    ,  ?


     .           . ,        24 .  ,         .     .       ,            (,       - ,     ).    .   


> ,                     .  ...             .


               (   ).  


> .


  ,    ,      ,        . .

----------


## Yartemka

.  !

----------

:  ,    ,    24   ,  8

----------


## Yartemka

- 24  8?    ?   ,   ,    HR .

----------

> - 24  8?    ?   ,   ,    HR .

----------


## Yartemka

,      .      ?

----------


## mln

> - 24  8?


 922 



> . 13.     ,      ,              ,    .
>         ,        ,    ,      15  ,   ,     .
> *     ,  .*


  24.    :yes: ,    8

----------


## mln

" :    ", 2009,  N 8 

:   ()      ,         ,    .    (    )              (      ).     ()?

:  . 3 . 186              ,      ,      .       ,     :                        .  ,  (),    ,  ,      ,      .
         . 5.27     .          1000  5000 .,   -  30 000  50 000 .            ,           .                ,     ( ),       ,         ,    (. 1 . 3.11  ).
   . 4 . 186               .                           .         .  ,           ,    (  )   .

..
** 
" :
   "

----------


## Yartemka

mln,     "". 
 ,   :      ,        (   24 )      24 .
    ?

   .

----------

...   ,                  ...

       -       ,   ...

----------


## mln

> ,   :      ,        (   24 )      24 .


 :yes:

----------


## mln

> ....


      ,     R-   .....    ....  
     ......  ...

----------


## mln

> -       ,   ...


        9  1993 . N 5142-I "     "



> 6.   ,          
>  , , ,  ()   **:
>             ;
> *  ,  ,            ;*
>       ;
> * ,  ,    * .


    ......... 255

----------


## tan223

> mln,     "". 
>  ,   :      ,        (   24 )      24 .
>     ?.



    ,  24-    ,    -            12 ...
   8         .
  8 .
       .     ,

----------

*tan223*,         8 ,     16-...    ,       ...  **    ...

----------


## mln

> 24-    ,     ....


.....            .
   () 10,11,12, 24   ,    ⅅ
     ..
     24-  
      8. ( ),   8,25. 
        ! 
       ..
*Yartemka* (               24.   8.   )               ,     . 186   :Wink:

----------


## tan223

> 24-  
>       8. ( ),   8,25. 
>         ! 
>        ..
> *Yartemka* (               24.   8.   )               ,     . 186


  - ,      :Smilie:     8  
       -  ,  ,     
       - 24?   5-   ( )  ,   .  ?
       -     ,    .
       . 
 5-       -

----------


## mln

> 


      . 
    8    ,    ?



> ,             ,      .


  24. - 8.   ,      922



> . 13. ......          **    ,  .


      . 5 ,       .

       . 14 () http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=394292

----------


## mln

> 8


   8 . -  :Smilie: .
  , 

 ()  

    .....   .
   1,  2
-  2006-2007..       5  12.,   : " -        ...."
      1930.  1966. -    .

----------


## tan223

> 24. - 8.   ,      922]


     - ,     ,    ,  ,       :Smilie:

----------


## GSokolov

> ,        (   24 )      24 .
>     ?


.    -   , ( , .14  ),     .  ,      24:00 (  ),            ,      .        -   ,   2  .

----------


## mln

> -


 -           **  , ,     ..       .
  
 껖       (      -           )

 , ,         ,      :No: (    )   2008. ,          . 
 2008.     ( . 185 )  ,      2,5   (,   ,   ,  (  20%) ,  (   40%)  
      .....     ,   ?

----------


## Yartemka

, ,       ,   ,       ""      ,    .
.

----------

24.12.2007 N 922
(.  11.11.2009)
"      "


13.     ,   ** ,              ,  ** .

----------


## Yartemka

.
   ,         , ?

----------

-     40-  ( ,   8 )

----------


## Yartemka

11   ,          ?

----------

... ..   
11,11,0,0,11,11,0
 44

----------


## Yartemka

, !

----------


## .

.
  ,           .139 . .  24.12.07 922 .13,
                   , .
       , 1   10 .
   ,        . 3 .139 . ., ,                     12  , ,        .
.     10    .

----------


## GSokolov

> 


      () , ..     ,    ,  ( 922, c. #36).          ,    - .

----------

.

----------

.
        12 .   ,      .      .  19.00  7.00,    4   24.00,,      ,     7.00  19 .00   19.00   24.00,   .   ,    22 ,    15 . ,   ?

----------

